# Can i install a bilge pump and live well to on switch?



## max_marrero (Aug 15, 2012)

Now I have the bilge and live well to one switch and one fuse. Can I leave it? It came pre wired like that. I bought a pre wired panel from hewes. Just what to know. Thanks


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Assuming you have an on-off-on switch, correct? If so , yes you should be fine. The livewell pump is the same as a bilge pump, so As long as both pumps draw the same amount of power, the fuse being the same is all good.


----------

